# Honeymoon?



## Pyrrhic

Where are you going, and what are you planning?

This is something I can get involved in, and OH and I haven't had ours yet, and we're just looking at booking it :lol: We're hoping to go to South Africa in April 2011, on our fourth wedding anniversary :rofl:

Thinking Cape Town, diving with sharks, tour round the wine regions, whale watching and safari.

What have you got planned?


----------



## sparkswillfly

For my imaginary honeymoon Im going on a 5* Safari and then a relaxing beach holiday in Kenya :D


----------



## Dizzy321

2 weeks in Disney world Florida in a top hotel :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Kimboowee

*Hopefully* the dominican rep for two weeks, we'll see next payday!


----------



## Linzi

We went to Turkey and it was a complete and utter disaster. We are atill paying it off and probably will be for a while so we thought we wouldnt be able to go anywhere else for at least 2 yrs. 

For those who dont know, we booked a 5* honeymoon suite, all inclusive hotel. We were double booked, and got sent to a 2* twin room, no cot for little man and the food made us all poorly. The balcony overlooked the main road through the resort and a stagnant river.

Anyway, my Aunties bought us a weeks break in Center Parcs in December so were classing that as our honeymoon instead. I am literally the most excited person in the world for it. Even though it isnt for 3 months lol

x


----------



## Pyrrhic

omg linzi that's awful! :shock: :hugs: At least you have centre parcs to look forward to though! My brother has been a few times and says it's fantastic.


----------



## Pyrrhic

Did you guys book yourself, or go through an agent?

I'm torn. I'm quite happy to book myself, but having an agent take all the hassle is a bonus. Plus one I've found guarantees not to charge commission and all the rates they charge will be lower that the hotels advertised price. Here: https://www.exceptional-travel.com/honeymoons The emails we've been exchanging make the company seem professional but also approachable and friendly, and I am really impressed with them.

They asked what our budget was though, and I've no idea! :rofl: It's so far away!


----------



## Kimboowee

I normally package all my own holidays but as its our honeymoon in just gonna do it through agents so if things go missing or go wrong I can go through them and complain rather than do it myself.


----------



## moomin_troll

we r just planning a long weekend in spain for our anniversaire.

we r only goin for a long weekend cuz we dont wana leave zane for too long

i need to get a passport first lol


----------



## Kirstin

We were talking about going on our honeymoon on our first wedding anniversary but I dont think I'll be able to leave LO.


----------



## sparkswillfly

I should imagine Meadow would come with us. I couldnt leave her so anything we do will be kid related.


----------



## Kirstin

If LO comes with us brat has to too and it would be crap :(


----------



## sparkswillfly

Kirstin said:


> If LO comes with us brat has to too and it would be crap :(

good point! :lol:


----------



## MrsVenn

We went to Disneyland Paris for 4 days and stayed at the Sequoia Lodge and then went to Walt Disney World and stayed at the Grand Floridian...I have a small obsession with anything Disney..that and I'm bored of nice beaches..there's only so much sand and sea I can take.


----------



## Zarababy1

we're going to Minorca in 2 weeks! I cant wait..its a bit of a late honeymoon but not as late as yours haha, were taking charlie too!


----------



## Stef

Im going to Cuba all inclusive 4 days after the wedding but just for a week, couldnt bare to leave Olivia (even though she will be having the time of her life spoilt rotten ith Granny) for any longer than one week so we also booked to go to Salou all inclusive for two weeks next june too and take Olivia as I feel really guilty leaving her. 

x


----------



## Linzi

Tbh girls, Im not sure Id take Seth abroad for a while as it was really difficult having him there/. Not because of him, just the circumstances. heat, food etc. So don't feel guilty those not taking babies!! 

x


----------



## binxyboo

We went to County Kerry in Ireland for the week. We hired a massive cottage and had a wonderful time.


----------



## EstelSeren

We were sort of half planning on going to Hammerfest, as based on this year's dates it would have been a couple of weeks after our wedding, but I've just found out the 2010 dates and it's being held almost a month before on 12-13th March. I'm quite dissapointed as it would have been quite nice to do a festival but all the accomodation is in chalets so we could have had our privacy too! :cry:

Don't have a clue what to do for honeymoon now! We don't have much money so we might just do a night or 2 in a nice hotel somewhere in the UK.

Beca :wave:


----------



## princess_bump

we're getting married in disneyland, florida, so will be there for our honeymoon :D 2weeks one of the 5* disney hotels. i literally cannot wait! me and james adore it there, and we'll be swimming with the dolphins again too :wohoo: plus i'm so excited about taking maddi to disney for the first time! 

linzi - so pleased your going away again honey, how wonderful for you :hugs: xx


----------



## Sovereign

We're going to Rhodes for two weeks with Charlie - I couldn't bear to leave him x


----------



## Kimboowee

Im leaving Josh lol, bad mummy!


----------



## Pyrrhic

I'm leaving Niamh too! :rofl:

I want to do things like diving, cage diving with great white sharks, vineyard tours, safari, etc. Not really the best place for kiddies :lol:


----------



## moomin_troll

no one shud feel guilty for leaving los at home.

after all this will be our honeymoons lol


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

We're going somewhere child friendly for a few days *ideas needed* and then off to Las Vegas for 10 days just the 2 of us :thumbup:


----------



## MrsP

We went to Riveria Maya in Mexico and it was absolutely super fantastic


----------



## amylk87

I want to go Hawaii but my OH hates long flights, and it is 17 hours :rofl:
We both like the look of the seychelles and sicilly.


----------



## sarah1989

We are going to goto Niagara Falls Ontario for 2 or 3 days. We only live about 30 minutes away, but we are just looking for some time together


----------



## sleepinbeauty

We want to go somewhere warm! Like Tahiti or Hawaii! Yeeaahh!!


----------



## buttonnose82

we are hoping to do maybe a cruise/safari for our honeymoon (basically a cruise with a safari thrown in the middle for a few days)

DP proposed during our cruise holiday so seems only fitting we have a cruise for our honeymoon, we both really want to do a safari but i think that will depend on how pregnant i am at the time are we are planning on TTC from mid - late jan and wedding is in june.


----------

